# Metallica Fanboy and Eifie vs. Lilycolo and TruetoCheese



## Keldeo (Mar 25, 2015)

[size=+2]*Metallica Fanboy and Eifie vs Lilycolo and TruetoCheese*[/size]

Arena:


> Format: 1&1v1&1 Tag Battle
> Style: Set
> DQ: 10 days
> Damage Cap: 49%
> ...


*Team Eifanboy*

*Metallica Fanboy's active squad*

 *Daremyth* the female Igglybuff <Cute Charm> @ Moon Stone
 *Scorpicore* the female Skorupi <Sniper> @ Lansat Berry
 *Fort* the male Shieldon <Sturdy> @ Jaboca Berry
 *Good Croc* the male Totodile <Torrent> @ Muscle Band
 *Bad Croc* the male Krokorok <Anger Point> @ Absorb Bulb
 *CAPTAIN CAPSLOCK* the male Rufflet <Sheer Force> @ Flying Gem
 *Kanine West* the male Snubbull <Intimidate> @ Red Card
 *Reaper* the female Phantump <Harvest> @ Enigma Berry
 *My Lips Don't Lie* the female Smoochum <Forewarn> @ Lucky Egg
 *Garage Wolf* the female Eevee <Adaptability> @ Thunder Stone

*Eifie's active squad*

 *Nando* the female Torchic <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
 *Adelle* the female Espeon <Synchronize>
 *Mimsy* the female Sentret <Keen Eye>
 *Wheelbarrow Dumpling* the male Swinub <Oblivious> @ Sachet
 *Pepper* the female Wingull <Keen Eye>
 *Professor Plum* the male Houndour <Flash Fire>
 *Plum Seed* the female Hoppip <Chlorophyll> @ Lucky Egg
 *blob of wax* the male Litwick <Flash Fire> @ Dusk Stone
 *Lena* the female Chikorita <Overgrow>
 *blob of web* the female Goomy <Gooey>


*Team Truetocolo*

*Lilycolo's active squad*

 *闇 (Yami)* the male Poochyena <Quick Feet>
 *Cynderella* the female Cyndaquil <Blaze> @ Charcoal
 *Twitchwing* the female Fletchling <Gale Wings> @ Sharp Beak
 *Rex* the male Meowth <Technician> @ Silk Scarf
 *Mabus* the male Flaaffy <Static>
 *Corpolub* the female Luvdisc <Hydration>
 *Prince* the male Furfrou (Kabuki Trim) <Fur Coat>
 *Aurora* the female Ralts <Synchronize>
 *Iwawock* the male Geodude <Rock Head> @ Iron Ball
 *Spirit* the female Lotad <Swift Swim> @ Water Stone

*TruetoCheese's active squad*

 *Madeline* the female Skorupi <Battle Armor>
 *Prickles* the male Cacnea <Sand Veil>
 *No Brainer* the female Psyduck <Cloud Nine>
 *Bilberry* the female Poliwag <Water Absorb>
 *Coulomb* the male Pichu <Static>
 *Rathian* the female Noibat <Infiltrator>
 *Cuttler* the male Inkay <Contrary>
 *Nosada* the female Honedge <No Guard>
 *Pants!* the male Scraggy <Shed Skin>
 *Bram Stoker* the male Zubat <Inner Focus>

Turn Order
-PSAs: 1) My only knowledge of Spinal Tap comes from skimming the wikipedia pages for it and "metal umlaut", and 2) Feel free to come up with better team names ahaha
-Team Eifanboy sends out
-Team Truetocolo sends out and commands
-Team Eifanboy commands
-Arena destrüction!


----------



## Eifie (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks, man!!! don't you dare accuse me of being an MF fanboy though


----------



## M&F (Mar 26, 2015)

Alright, first things first, Spinal Tap explanation, just so all of us are on the same page as we go through the battle.

Firstly, to put it bluntly, Spinal Tap isn't a real band. And, well, they're not a real band in the sense that they suck, but most importantly, in the sense that they're fictional (although, considering how much material and appearances the actors involved ended up putting out later on, you could be fooled). They're the subject of the legendary mockumentary _This Is Spinal Tap_, which depicts a washed-up British metal band going on a disastrous tour across the USA, with low turnover from the shows forcing them to play on increasingly shittier venues while inner tensions threaten to tear the band apart from the inside.

The humour in the piece comes from just about everything -- the quirky attitudes of the band members, the band's bizarre history, and the magnificent performance disasters. This link has some of the movie's most memorable scenes, which I'd recommend watching as a way to get how its comedy works. I'd also totally recommend watching the film as a whole, of course, if anyone has the time, since it's freaking great.

Anyways, now that we're no longer lost in the basement (hello, Cleveland!), let's mess up the genre and send out *My Lips Don't Lie*.


----------



## Eifie (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh, good! I do like humor...!

yo *Plum Seed* you're up. you... you plumb those seeds, man. you show 'em


----------



## Herbe (Mar 29, 2015)

Gonna send out *Rex*, my favorite. (Don't tell Spirit) Then _finally_ after this and my other battle ends maybe you can finally evolve.

TTC's gonna clean up the orders and post sendout / commands in a bit.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Mar 29, 2015)

We need ta show 'em the pirate rock, *Cuttler*! Raise yer cutlass- tentacle. Raise your tentacle, damnit. If only you had thumbs.

Yarrr. It be the opening of the gig, Cuttler, let’s show them scallywags who the king of the seas mosh pit is. Channel yer inner musician and see if ye can tear out a *ROCK SLIDE*(Yeahahahaaahaahahaa!). If ye can’t summon up some rocks, release yer pent up frustration with a *FLAMETHROWER* right at that cloudlubbin’ Plum Seed. We don’t like the cut o their jibs, ye see? Carrying around bunches of protein around thar necks. How dare they! Show Plum Seed that ye don’t appreciate anything but citrus with a *Knock Off*. Then finish up by *stoning ‘em* or *roasting ‘er* again. Arrrrr.

Maybe that flyin’ blob protects or becomes untargetable fer ye, then just throw the *Flamethrower* at the pinker lass. The Rock Slide’ll still get ‘em both, so don’t ye worry about that, Cuttler.

If ye be forced to Knock Off again on yer third action, try smacking that fine lass’ Smoochum’s egg out of her hand.

*Rock Slide / Flamethrower @ Plum Seed / Flamethrower @ Lips ~ Knock Off @ Plum Seed ~ Rock Slide / Flamethrower @ Plum Seed / Flamethrower @ Lips*


----------



## Herbe (Mar 29, 2015)

Rex, baby, you are just a load of awesome. I know how much you just _love_ singing, so I brought you to this band as a present! 
But we aren't singing right now. First, lets make another good fortune trinket! Though this time, it'll be really big, so it won't go away as quickly!

*Rex remembers his lost neko-mane, and a tear rolls down his eye.*

Then, we'll spit a few insults at that stupid Smoochum. If your sub is down and Hoppip is sending you a worry seed, use protect. (Do this if My Lips Don't Lie is throwing up a magic coat, too, I guess.) If ol' Lips is protecting, taunt Plum Seed instead. Be sure to throw in how useless and cowardly her partner is.

After that, we can go with some good old-fashioned damage with Swift. But if they're protecting, use Feint. If your sub is down and Hoppip is trying to Worry Seed you, Protect against that.

*Big Substitute ~ Taunt @ Smoochum/Taunt @ Plum Seed/ Protect ~ Swift / Feint / Protect *


----------



## M&F (Apr 3, 2015)

You come to my rock n' roll battle, you use Rock Slide, and you don't spin it into a rock n' roll joke? You ought to be DQ'd in principle.

But there's always a way to fix things, right, My Lips Don't Lie? Although, before we do, *discard the Lucky Egg* double quick; it won't take up an action -- at least, not one of _our_ actions, anyway. Let the rock n' roll come to you, then, *soul* the hell out of it. ... Use Psychic, see about getting those rocks away from your team's heads and into that ugly cat doll's head. Speaking of which, on the second action, we can take that taunt like it's nothing; get your *Psychic* on again, but this time, take control of the Substitute. Don't let it protect Rex this action. In fact, you should move as closely as possible to your teammate in timing, so it won't have time to squirm back to its master's aid before the seedling's done her thing. And hell, if you can do it without messing up the whole plot, try whacking the pirate squid on the head with that Substitute -- it'd be freaking hilarious! And then, last action, you can just *Psychic* again so we can still rock them better than they can rock us; again, try to drop that rock n' roll on the ugly cat doll.

If you're trapped in a pod at the beginning of the round, set up *Light Screen*, still making sure to *sweep the egg*, then *Trick Room* and *Magic Room*. If you're Taunted while within a pod, *Psychic* away at Rex, and if you've been released from a pod while Taunted, default to the commands that don't involve pods.

*Psychic (push Rock Slide against Rex's Substitute, drop Lucky Egg)/Light Screen (drop Lucky Egg) ~ Psychic (push Rex's Substitute away from Rex)/Trick Room/Psychic@Rex ~ Psychic (push Rock Slide against Rex's Substitute)/Magic Room/Psychic@Rex*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 3, 2015)

Aww come on! I did make a rock joke, (however lazy it is)! :>


----------



## Eifie (Apr 3, 2015)

All right, Plum Seed! While it is true that the tiny gust generated by the simple crash of just one cymbal has the potential to send you flying all the way to the other side of Asber, we'll show these hooligans what's up! >:(

The first thing I want you to do, no matter what else is going on, is *drop that Lucky Egg like it's hot*. Actually, it probably is; I kind of mistook one of those for my Togepi when I was trying to cook breakfast this morning... Hey, don't glare at me like that! I bet you've tried a Pokémon or two in your lifetime!

Preferably drop your egg at the exact same time as Lips to the resounding crash of cymbals that will absolutely not blow you clear out of the battlefield. Then I want you to *U-Turn* Cuttler on actions one and three; instill in that bilge rat a healthy disrespect for traffic, you will. Also do so on your second action if Lips just can't keep that Substitute out of the way. If blob of Rex is properly leashed, though, a *Stun Spore* at the real Rex will do nicely. And if you use Stun Spore the second action and Tonight I'm Gonna Rock You Tonight is playing, use it on Cuttler the third action. Of course you'll recognize the song! It's not like you have good taste or anything!

Alas, those inconvenient pods could throw a wrench or two into our plans. If you're stuck in a pod at the start of the round, make me a *small Substitute* and then use *Reflect* for your first two actions. Then if you're still in your pod, or you've escaped but both your opponents are still stuck, just *Pay Day* your pod or one of the drummers or whatever. Otherwise *U-Turn* at whichever opponent's out.

*U-Turn @ Cuttler (drop Lucky Egg) / Substitute (10%) (drop Lucky Egg) ~ Stun Spore @ Rex / U-Turn @ Cuttler / Reflect ~ U-Turn @ Cuttler / Stun Spore @ Cuttler / Pay Day @ drummer*


----------



## Herbe (Apr 3, 2015)

... Y-you ATE your Togepi? YOU MONSTER!


----------



## Eifie (Apr 3, 2015)

Lilycolo said:


> ... Y-you ATE your Togepi? YOU MONSTER!


God, no, didn't you read? I accidentally fried my Lucky Egg instead...


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 3, 2015)

Eifie said:


> God, no, didn't you read? I accidentally fried my Lucky Egg instead...


ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 3, 2015)

Due to miscellaneous "technical difficulties", the show still hasn't started when the league Abra teleports five trainers into the auditorium where Spinal Tap is about to make their first Asberian appearance. Bored by now, most of the younger audience members have taken out their smartphones and started to play Rare Candy Crush or Angry Pidgeys or whatever's the hottest game among them young'uns nowadays. An usher bustles over and demands to see the trainers' tickets, but before they can make their daring escape, the lights overhead darken and a hush falls over the room. (Someone's phone says "_Divine!_")

The sound of an announcer clearing his throat emanates from a speaker by the stage. "Ladies and gentleforks god dammit Higgins if I catch you messing with the script one more time we would like to remind you that flash photography is not allowed et cetera et cetera _ahem_. Please welcome to the stage a band making their first-ever Asber appearance, portrayed in the award-winning documentary _This Is Spinal Tap_, the one and only—Spinal Tap!" A spotlight trained on the stage flicks on and the audience bursts into a deafening round of applause as the members of Spinal Tap, along with several women in multicolored dresses, walk purposefully onto the stage. The clapping dies down, and the band strikes up the solemn first strains of their vintage hit, "(Listen to the) Flower People".

The trainers take this as their cue to send out their Pokemon: Metallica Fanboy releases a diminutive Smoochum clutching a Lucky Egg tightly, while his teammate Eifie's Pokemon is a blithe Hoppip who hovers in midair with a blank smile. Lilycolo sends out a Meowth wearing a fine tulle scarf, and TruetoCheese is cheering on an Inkay outfitted with, apparently, an eyepatch. The four Pokemon face off behind the last rows of the cheering audience, and the referee lowers her flags to begin the battle.

*Team Eifanboy*

Metallica Fanboy (O)

*My Lips Don't Lie* (f) <Forewarn> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Currently*: Eyeing her opponents warily.
*Commands*: Psychic (push Rock Slide against Rex's Substitute, drop Lucky Egg) / Light Screen (drop Lucky Egg) ~ Psychic (push Rex's Substitute away from Rex) / Trick Room / Psychic @ Rex ~ Psychic (push Rock Slide against Rex's Substitute) / Magic Room / Psychic @ Rex

Eifie (O)

*Plum Seed* (f) <Chlorophyll> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Currently*: I'm a flower people! I'm a flower people!
*Commands*: U-Turn @ Cuttler (drop Lucky Egg) / Substitute (10%) (drop Lucky Egg) ~ Stun Spore @ Rex / U-Turn @ Cuttler / Reflect ~ U-Turn @ Cuttler / Stun Spore @ Cuttler / Pay Day @ drummer

*Team Truetocolo*

Lilycolo (O)

*Rex* (m) <Technician> @ Silk Scarf
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Currently*: Sniffing the air curiously.
*Commands*: Substitute (20) ~ Taunt @ My Lips Don't Lie / Taunt @ Plum Seed / Protect ~ Swift / Feint / Protect

TruetoCheese (O)

*Cuttler* (m) <Contrary>
*Health*: 100%
*Energy*: 100%
*Currently*: Spinning to the beat.
*Commands*: Rock Slide / Flamethrower @ Plum Seed / Flamethrower @ My Lips Don't Lie ~ Knock Off @ Plum Seed ~ Rock Slide / Flamethrower @ Plum Seed / Flamethrower @ My Lips Don't Lie​Field Notes
-Spinal Tap are playing (Listen to the) Flower People (3 actions left).
-Current movement order: Rex (90) > My Lips Don't Lie (65) > Plum Seed (50) > Cuttler (45) 

*Round 1*​
Glancing from the packed seats to his glaring opponents, Rex ponders for a moment before deciding that, as his trainer said, the only course of action is going to be making something to defend himself with. He waves his arms wildly to form a large circle and focuses a burst of pure vitality outwards, making the ring sparkle with energy for a moment and then coalesce into glittering golden coins identical to the one on his forehead. The coins clatter to the ground loudly, turning more than a few heads, before shaping themselves into a hulking bipedal mass held together with nothing but strands of life-force. Eager to attract more attention, Rex extends a claw and smugly taps his completed substitute on the head a few times to create soft _ting_s, but they're barely audible over Spinal Tap's aaah-ing and uhhh-ing from the stage. The Meowth puts on airs for a few more seconds before turning his attention back to the battle. 

Rex is a little confused by what he sees, though. Humming somewhat off-tune, Plum Seed seems oblivious to what's going on, but her ears perk up when she hears just what the band is singing. She's a flower people, yep, and that means it's not too late to ditch the Lucky Egg and get going!! The Hoppip speeds up the leaves on her head until they seem merely a green blur, then zooms forward with all her might. Cuttler doesn't even see the attack coming until Plum Seed hits him in a crack of acid green energy and flips backwards before hovering slowly down to her original position. That'll teach him—but the enraged Inkay floats forward and up, tentacles propelling him like he's swimming through the air. Cuttler stops mere inches from the ceiling, then spins around as quickly as he can to dislodge some hefty chunks of it. Plum Seed squeals as a particularly large slab squishes her straight into the ground; only with a considerable amount of wiggling is she able to extricate herself from the wreckage.

Her partner seems to be doing a bit better. Not only did My Lips Don't Lie manage to avoid the barrage of ceiling _and_ manage to look smooth while throwing an egg into the fray, but she also managed to stop one of the smaller pieces in its tracks using telekinetic power, making it glow a faint pink. Nursing her bruises, Plum Seed glances enviously at the Smoochum; she really wishes she had that ability! Is there some place her trainer can buy that for her…? But My Lips Don't Lie isn't done with her trapped chunk yet. The pink aura around it increases in opacity and size as the Smoochum concentrates, shuddering with sheer energy, and then the hunk of ceiling careens towards Rex. The Meowth is too stunned to move, but luckily his substitute throws itself in the way of the projectile. Ceiling meets specie in a hot pink flash with the ear-wrenching scrape of metal on metal, and an audience member scrambles to pick up a few of the valuable coins. 

After the surprise wears off, Rex can see that his substitute is only missing most of its head, but in the heat of the moment, all the Meowth can think of is revenge. Yowling loudly to catch My Lips Don't Lie's attention, Rex sets off on a scathing criticism of the Smoochum's battle tactics. The onlookers, now numbering in the twos, hear something like "Meow, meowth meowth! Meowth meow owth me-me_ow_th!!" (rough translation: "Oi, you with the head! I am compelled to tell you that you are a wimpy boo-boo!") My Lips Don't Lie flies into a heated rage at this dreadful insult, and in lieu of battering Rex bodily, she settles for wrenching his pesky substitute out of the way. The Smoochum's hands start to glow, and with a yell and a suitably dramatic gesture, she flings the coin-cat first towards Cuttler and then straight across the room. The Inkay yelps as a stray coin hits him in the beak, but My Lips Don't Lie is already gesturing urgently to her partner. 

Feeling more optimistic than usual because of the song (she's still a flower people!!!), Plum Seed takes a second to nod before flying towards Rex. His substitute lumbers towards them as quickly as it can go, but it doesn't arrive in time to protect its master from the thick cloud of golden spores Plum Seed expels towards the Meowth. Rex inhales a few without meaning to—and then its construct is there, pushing the Hoppip back towards her teammate, but the damage is already done. Rex can feel a strange numbness setting into his limbs, and his tail begins to spasm; he settles for a cross-eyed glare at both members of Team Eifanboy. Both worried for his teammate and angry on his behalf, Cuttler charges at Plum Seed, Dark energy surrounding his tentacles. He swipes sharply at her, aiming for the Lucky Egg he knows is nestled between her head-leaves—but it isn't there, she had dropped it earlier—and his hit goes wide, with fewer tentacles than he'd planned to hit her. 

Plum Seed is flung backwards nevertheless, and she huffs at her opponents once she recovers. Geez, why's everyone targeting _her_? As the song reaches its daring climax, she resolves herself on a single point: if they're going to be mean, she's going to be mean back. Wreathing herself in acid green, Plum Seed hurtles towards the Inkay who so meanly attacked her just now. An enthusiastic man shouts "It's a critical hit!" as the tiny Hoppip bears down Cuttler, the impact flinging both of them backwards, and indeed, it was. After composing himself, Cuttler approaches the ceiling once again, damaging it further with his wild swings. This time, My Lips Don't Lie isn't so lucky—both she and her teammate are hit by the Rock Slide—but she still manages to telekinetically force a chunk towards Rex's Substitute, which takes the hit with some difficulty.

For his part, the Meowth, still sitting in a small pile of Stun Spores, is super confused. Why is everyone repeating what they did the first action? This song doesn't do that… right? Were there hallucinogens in that cloud of dust?? Shrugging as best as he can with his locked-up muscles, he decides to test his theory. He summons the white ring of energy again, though without the pomp this time, and wills it to form into precisely sharpened stars, not the shower of coins he created earlier. When the Swift fans out towards his opponents, Rex tries to pump a fist, but yelps instead as his arm suddenly seizes up and ends up looking like a floppy noodle. He grits his teeth and tries not to snarl as Plum Seed, noticing the Meowth's difficulty, simply laughs.

As the referee lowers her flags to end the round, a muffled cry of "Higgins _what_ are you doing with the fan" issues from the speaker. On stage, Spinal Tap ends their song to a modest round of applause, but then the drummer suddenly seizes up. He had, it seems, inhaled some lingering paralysis-causing spores, though it's unclear as to how, since the attack's source was at the back of the theater. In any case, the prone man is quickly carried offstage. "Pardon the interruption," continues the announcer, sounding slightly miffed. "The concert will resume shortly…"

*Team Eifanboy*

Metallica Fanboy (O)

*My Lips Don't Lie* (f) <Forewarn> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 88%
*Energy*: 88%
*Currently*: Doing all right. Taunted (1 more action).
*Used*: Psychic (push Rock Slide against Rex's Substitute, drop Lucky Egg) ~ Psychic (push Rex's Substitute away from Rex) ~ Psychic (push Rock Slide against Rex's Substitute)

Eifie (O)

*Plum Seed* (f) <Chlorophyll> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 65%
*Energy*: 91%
*Currently*: Ooh, ooh, give _me_ some money!!
*Used*: U-turn @ Cuttler (drop Lucky Egg) ~ Stun Spore @ Rex ~ U-turn @ Cuttler

*Team Truetocolo*

Lilycolo (O)

*Rex* (m) <Technician> @ Silk Scarf
*Health*: 80%
*Energy*: 82%
*Currently*: Scowling. Paralyzed (severe: 34% Speed, 22% chance of being fully paralyzed). Has a Substitute with 10% health.
*Used*: Substitute (20) ~ Taunt @ My Lips Don't Lie ~ Swift

TruetoCheese (O)

*Cuttler* (m) <Contrary>
*Health*: 69%
*Energy*: 88%
*Currently*: Spinning gleefully.
*Used*: Rock Slide ~ Knock Off @ Plum Seed ~ Rock Slide​Field Notes
-A growing number of audience members have left their seats to form a small crowd around the battle.
-Small spores of shiny golden dust, too dispersed now to have any noticeable effect on Pokemon that breathe them in, are scattered in the general vicinity of Team Truetocolo.
-Chunks of the wall and ceiling have been dislodged and have fallen near Team Eifanboy. Some are near Team Truetocolo as well.
-Spinal Tap are playing Gimme Some Money (4 actions left).
-Spinal Tap bizarre drummer incapacitation count: 1.
-Current movement order: My Lips Don't Lie (65) > Plum Seed (50) > Cuttler (45) > Rex (30.6).

Action Notes
-(Listen to the) Flower People lowered Plum Seed's Stun Spore's energy cost by 1%.
-Rock Slide missed My Lips Don't Lie on action one.
-My Lips Don't Lie wasn't able to redirect all the rocks with her Psychic, so Rex's Substitute was hit with the equivalent of a Rock Throw, and Rock Slide's damage was reduced by 1%.
-Rock Slide and Swift's damage was decreased to 75% of their original values because they were spread-out.
-My Lips Don't Lie successfully grazed Cuttler with Rex's Substitute on action two, dealing 1% damage to him and 2% damage to it.
-In pushing Rex's substitute away from him, My Lips Don't Lie did damage to it equal to half a normal Psychic, rounded down.
-Plum Seed's second U-turn was a critical hit.
-Rex will gain back 9% of his speed (8.1 points) and lose 3% of his paralysisfail chance at the end of every one of his actions that he doesn't paralysisfail. It will be impossible for him to paralysisfail if he uses a move not on this page. (This is my own scale and is obviously not official, and will change if there is an official decision made regarding this thread.)
-Because this is a /family friendly website/, no drummers will bizarrely die. Instead, they will be bizarrely incapacitated! For every round that no drummers are bizarrely incapacitated by the battlers, I'll find a way to incapacitate one myself.
-Notes to self: Forewarn, Silk Scarf, Contrary, spread damage reduction, Technician exist.
-Please tell me if I missed something so I can fix it ASAP.



Spoiler: calcs



My Lips Don't Lie: 100 - 7 (Rock Slide) - 5 (Swift) = 88
100 - 4 (Psychic) - 4 (Psychic) - 4 (Psychic) = 88
Plum Seed: 100 - 10 (Rock Slide) - 7 (Knock Off) - 10 (Rock Slide) - 8 (Swift) = 65
100 - 4 (U-turn) - 1 (Stun Spore) - 4 (U-turn) = 91
Rex: 100 - 20 (Substitute) = 80
100 - 10 (Substitute) - 4 (Taunt) - 4 (Swift) = 82
Rex's Substitute: 20 - 4 ("Rock Throw") - 2 (ultimate destruction of substitute) - 5 (half a Psychic) - 4 ("Rock Throw") = 10
Cuttler: 100 - 14 (U-turn) - 1 (ultimate destruction of substitute) - 17 (U-turn) = 69
100 - 5 (Rock Slide) - 2 (Knock Off) - 5 (Rock Slide) = 88


Team Eifanboy commands next.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 11, 2015)

DQ warning for Metallica Fanboy and Eifie. You have 72 hours to post commands.


----------



## M&F (Apr 14, 2015)

Right, let's get this on. Perhaps I should've posted something in the absence sheet since I was gonna take this long, but, let's rock.

First action, let's ruin the show a little (boo hoo, how tragic, everyone was ~so digging that music~) and make an *Uproar for one action*. Gotta drone out some noise in the first action. Doesn't really matter who you hit, and of course we have no control over that anyway.

Next, let's *filch that stupid scarf*. Don't hold onto it; as soon you have it a moderately safe distance away from Rex, discard it, maybe even damage or destroy it if you can do that in time. We're assuming his Substitute will be down by that point; if it isn't, though, we'll try something else and *Signal Beam* the squid's lights out.

Lastly, we *tell the squid about how much more money we have*. However, if you're taunted, or if Cuttler has a Substitute, we default to hitting him with *Signal Beam* again. If there's a Trick Room active by the third action and you're not Taunted, disregard these conditions and *cancel it*.

*Uproar (1 action) ~ Thief@Rex (discard Silk Scarf, destroy it if possible) /Signal Beam@Cuttler ~ Swagger@Cuttler/Signal Beam@Cuttler/Trick Room*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 14, 2015)

All right, Plum Seed, let's put on a show of our own. Lips has got the music, but we'll need you to provide the lights. Give me a *Dazzling Gleam*. Maybe stare into the gleam, as the gleam stares back into you. Or just close your eyes, since you don't really need to see to aim. Whatever'll stop you from seeing any taunty shenanigans, k?

Next, we can't let Rex dare to fall asleep during our glamorous spectacle, so if his sub is down and you can hit him with it, give him a *Worry Seed*. If the sub's still there, resort to some *parasitism*, and if it's not but you're Taunted, *Acrobatics* at whoever you can hit. Rex, preferably.

Finally, let's wow the audience and show Rex some *Acrobatics*! But if you didn't give him a Worry Seed before and you can do so now, *make sure he stays awake *. If you can't hit him at all, just *U-Turn* Cuttler.

*Dazzling Gleam ~ Worry Seed @ Rex / Mega Drain @ Rex / Acrobatics @ whoever ~ Acrobatics @ Rex / Worry Seed @ Rex / U-Turn @ Cuttler*


----------



## Herbe (Apr 18, 2015)

Great, Rex! 

Now, why is everyone targeting you? Only one explanation - they're jealous.

First, give Cutler your scarf for safekeeping temporarily - this is uber important. Swift at the same time. Then, as lips approaches, point and laugh as she searches around fruitlessly for your scarf. HA! She'll never find it! If you do, in fact, have your scarf on you, protect yourself. Lastly, if taunt didn't work, fake out Lips, and if it did, sing a round at the enemy. Woo hoo!

*(give scarf to Cutler) Swift / just give scarf if you can't at the same time ~ Taunt @ Lips / Protect @ Thyself ~ Round / Fake Out @ Lips*


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 18, 2015)

It looks like we're setting up a show for the ages; abysmal singing, horrific lighting, the whole shebang! We need to fix that, Cuttler, the only way we know how. Coat the floor and the ceiling and hopefully the drummer in a nice little *Trick Room* to teach them how a real show starts. And what's this? Rex feels we should look fabulous while working at our performance, and boy do I agree with him. You should oblige, float the short distance to Rex while your making the Trick Room, should be no problem with your psychic capabilities.

Our furry friend will be in need of some help now, and where would we be if we didn't take care of our performers? We end up killing two birds with one ROCK as well, the place needs some danger, some thrill, some action. Fire off some *tongues of flame* Plum Seed's way, _making sure_ you destroy the Worry Seed as she's making it, or as she's firing it if you can wait a bit. Then do it again for her encore!

*Trick Room (move closer to Rex) ~ Flamethrower @ Plum Seed ~ Flamethrower @ Plum Seed*


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 22, 2015)

*Team Eifanboy*

Metallica Fanboy (O)

*My Lips Don't Lie* (f) <Forewarn> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 88%
*Energy*: 88%
*Currently*: Doing all right. Taunted (1 more action).
*Commands*: Uproar (1 action) ~ Thief @ Rex (discard Silk Scarf, destroy it if possible) / Signal Beam @ Cuttler ~ Swagger @ Cuttler / Signal Beam @ Cuttler / Trick Room

Eifie (O)

*Plum Seed* (f) <Chlorophyll> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 65%
*Energy*: 91%
*Currently*: Ooh, ooh, give _me_ some money!!
*Commands*: Dazzling Gleam ~ Worry Seed @ Rex / Mega Drain @ Rex / Acrobatics ~ Acrobatics @ Rex / Worry Seed @ Rex / U-turn @ Cuttler

*Team Truetocolo*

Lilycolo (O)

*Rex* (m) <Technician> @ Silk Scarf
*Health*: 80%
*Energy*: 82%
*Currently*: Scowling. Paralyzed (severe: 34% Speed, 22% chance of being fully paralyzed). Has a Substitute with 10% health.
*Commands*: Swift (give scarf to Cuttler) / give scarf to Cuttler ~ Taunt @ My Lips Don't Lie / Protect ~ Round / Fake Out @ My Lips Don't Lie

TruetoCheese (O)

*Cuttler* (m) <Contrary>
*Health*: 69%
*Energy*: 88%
*Currently*: Spinning gleefully.
*Commands*: Trick Room (move closer to Rex) ~ Flamethrower @ Plum Seed ~ Flamethrower @ Plum Seed​Field Notes
-A growing number of audience members have left their seats to form a small crowd around the battle.
-Small spores of shiny golden dust, too dispersed now to have any noticeable effect on Pokemon that breathe them in, are scattered in the general vicinity of Team Truetocolo.
-Chunks of the wall and ceiling have been dislodged and have fallen near Team Eifanboy. Some are near Team Truetocolo as well.
-Spinal Tap are playing Gimme Some Money (4 actions left).
-Spinal Tap bizarre drummer incapacitation count: 1.
-Current movement order: My Lips Don't Lie (65) > Plum Seed (50) > Cuttler (45) > Rex (30.6).

*Round 2*​
While the trainers give their commands, the show resumes. As the band strikes up another golden oldie, "Gimme Some Money", the clanks of never-before-used machinery fill the air, and several inarticulate screams and yells follow in short succession. The battlers glance over at the audience to see what could possibly be causing that. Surely being hit by a bag of money doesn't hurt _that_ much? Ears slightly offended by these coarse shouts, My Lips Don't Lie decides to show the audience how it's done. The Smoochum takes a deep breath, then yells as loudly as she can in the general direction of her enemies, focusing the sound within a narrow cone of barely-visible white energy. Cuttler, who can only hear a faint, high-pitched squeal, stares at his partner in consternation as Rex suddenly winces and clutches his ears, trying to stop the sheer noise; My Lips Don't Lie's wild shouts and yells don't seem to be hindered at all by the substitute sitting in front of the Meowth. My Lips Don't Lie goes on for a few more seconds before she stops to catch her breath, and Rex lets go of his ears, relieved.

But no sooner do Rex and Cuttler let down their guard than Plum Seed floats lazily into action. Drawing energy from the white and yellow lights blanketing the stage to feed her attack, the Hoppip glows a faint pink for just a second, attracting the attention of her opponents, before emitting a brilliant white light that sears the eyes of both the human onlookers and Cuttler, accompanied by a damaging wash of radiant energy. Blinking as quickly as he can to clear away the burning _goodness_ of the attack, the Inkay floats towards his partner and is both surprised and happy to see that the Meowth wasn't as hurt as he was. Clinking with the effort of moving as quickly as it could, Rex's substitute had clapped its coiny limbs over its master's eyes, preventing him from taking any serious damage, but the dazzling wave of Fairy energy still cleaved the mass of coins in half.

Seeing My Lips Don't Lie peer appraisingly at his Silk Scarf, Rex shakily unties it and hands it to his nearby partner for safekeeping, trying to ignore the occasional spasm that still occurs. Darn that Hoppip! Cuttler shares a sympathetic look, but is at a loss for a few seconds as to what to do with the scarf, lacking proper appendages to secure it on a tentacle. He sighs and fastens the scarf sloppily around his head with a little Psychic power; it may look silly, but it's the best he can do. The onlookers wait in suspense for the Inkay's own move as the band hits a high note, following which more ceiling tiles unloose themselves in addition to multiple sacks of money. (A shout of "Hey, it's just Monopoly money!" issues from the stage area.) Without warning, a single bag plummets from the ceiling above Rex, who's too surprised to move; but mere seconds before the sack hits him, his substitute jumps in the way, both objects shattering upon impact. The Meowth takes a second to salute his fallen creation with one spasming arm before making the most of a bad situation and scooping up some of the fallen notes.

Focusing as best he can in the circumstances, Cuttler pushes his telekinetic abilities outward, extending them from the fine control he needed to tie the scarf to a slight power over his entire surroundings. With a deep breath, he takes hold of the entire auditorium and sends a pulse of reversing energy through the entire room. The audience's shouts get louder as those unaccustomed to being in a Trick Room try to adjust to the new space and strange anti-movements it forces. A bag of money in the process of falling suddenly stops and bobs up and down in midair, as if gravity is unsure what to do with it. Cuttler himself is gleefully spinning around, enjoying the freedom of true movement the Trick Room allows him. 

The reversal seems only to hinder Plum Seed and My Lips Don't Lie, while his teammate Rex, normally slowed down by his crippling paralysis, meows joyfully as the psychic power filling the room makes his movements much easier. Screeching loudly to attract My Lips Don't Lie's attention, he begins to insult her, before realizing he's done that before and switching to attacking her relatives. Affronted at the insults to her dear mother, My Lips Don't Lie abandons her original plans, running up to him and dealing a black-energy-laced blow close to his neck that leaves a superficial cut. Fuming, especially because she didn't get to steal that stupid scarf, the Smoochum returns to her side of the field.

Still trying to adjust to the Trick Room, Plum Seed pats My Lips Don't Lie on the back with one leaf before flying straight towards the newly substitute-less Rex, a sinisterly gnarled Seed in hand. Cuttler eyes both of them carefully and takes a deep breath before spewing a stream of pure, fiery fire at Plum Seed. The Hoppip cries out and flutters backwards as the flames sear her vulnerable underside, leaving an ugly mark that's irritated even more by her sudden movement, but Cuttler curses softly nevertheless—he had only charred one leaf of the strange sprout, making it look even more grotesque, and Plum Seed had succeeded in slapping the roots of The Seed into Rex's arm. 

Suddenly anxious as to what the Hoppip's motives might be, Rex frantically pats at The Seed now taking root in his arm. Oh no oh no oh no, this is horrible. What if it's poisoned? What if it's not poisoned but Plum Seed wants him to think it's poisoned so he actually poisons himself?? What if it's not poisoned but Cuttler _activated the poison_???? Rex's worries are compounded when another bag of Monopoly money falls from the ceiling, this time hitting his teammate squarely on the head. The Meowth gives a resigned sigh: of course it's a conspiracy, how didn't he realize it earlier? Team Eifanboy are secretly controlling everything. The battle is merely an Illuminati pretense to eliminate them. Rex accidentally damages My Lips Don't Lie's ears with his distressed yowling, but he's too distracted by thoughts of The Seed to hone it into a full-fledged ironicalistic commentary on the art forms of modern Asber as he usually does.

Cuttler gives his partner a grim smile before floating over to Plum Seed again and producing the same burst of red-hot flames, but he's met with a strange, piercing whine in retaliation. Headlights blinking in distress, the Inkay backs off and peers around for the culprit before lighting on My Lips Don't Lie. Acclimated already to the twisted space, the Smoochum winks and sneers before firing off another intertwined beam of red-blue-green-white light—but secretly they are bees. The droning whine of the bees fills Cuttler's head, drowning out his thoughts, and he screams in shock and horror as the bees consume his entire body, twisting and swirling through the steps of a deadly dance. (To the relieved Plum Seed, it looks somewhat like the Inkay is doing his best impression of a surprised Kingler, or maybe a Crawdaunt.)

But the round isn't over yet. Gritting her teeth as her burns send another wave of pain through her body, Plum Seed braces for impact and flings herself at Rex, whirling around him with the most complicated maneuvers she can manage without hurting herself more. The Meowth finally succeeds in batting her off, but only succeeds in helping the Hoppip orchestrate her final blow. Taking her rightful place in the air a few feet above Rex, Plum Seed—the Gusto-Filled Scion of Rayquaza, the Holy Seed Planter of Asber, the Empress of the Skies—speeds up her leaves, hovering higher and higher, before dropping straight onto his head in a blazing flurry of blue-gray energy. But no sooner has she returned to her original position than a giant sack of monopoly money drops on her. Better able to control his spasms with the passage of time, Rex claps his hands appreciatively. Perhaps it's not a conspiracy after all! This time, as the referee lowers her flags to end the round, the band continues to play; it seems that this song is longer than the last.

*Team Eifanboy*

Metallica Fanboy (O)

*My Lips Don't Lie* (f) <Forewarn> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 80%
*Energy*: 76%
*Currently*: Still doing pretty fine.
*Used*: Uproar @ Cuttler ~ Thief @ Rex ~ Signal Beam @ Cuttler

Eifie (O)

*Plum Seed* (f) <Chlorophyll> @ Lucky Egg
*Health*: 33%
*Energy*: 83%
*Currently*: Dejected at the lack of actual money, and wearing out quickly. Burned (severe: 1% damage/action, -3% physical damage).
*Used*: Dazzling Gleam ~ Worry Seed @ Rex ~ Acrobatics @ Rex

*Team Truetocolo*

Lilycolo (O)

*Rex* (m) <Technician> @ Silk Scarf
*Health*: 74%
*Energy*: 69%
*Currently*: Wondering what "The Seed" is. Paralyzed (moderate: 61% Speed, 13% chance of failure).
*Used*: Give scarf to Cuttler ~ Taunt @ My Lips Don't Lie ~ Round @ My Lips Don't Lie

TruetoCheese (O)

*Cuttler* (m) <Contrary> @ Silk Scarf
*Health*: 35%
*Energy*: 74%
*Currently*: Flagging, especially because bees. Confused (severe: 45% chance of failure).
*Used*: Trick Room ~ Flamethrower @ Plum Seed ~ Flamethrower @ Plum Seed​Field Notes
-Current movement order: Cuttler (45) < Plum Seed (50) < Rex (54.9) < My Lips Don't Lie (65).
-A Trick Room envelops the field (4 actions left).
-A growing number of audience members have left their seats to form a small crowd around the battle.
-Small spores of shiny golden dust, too dispersed now to have any noticeable effect on Pokemon that breathe them in, are scattered in the general vicinity of Team Truetocolo. Some have caught fire and are quietly smoldering.
-Chunks of the wall and ceiling have been dislodged and have fallen near Team Eifanboy. Some are near Team Truetocolo as well. Many ceiling-flaps around the auditorium have opened to allow large bags of money to fall out.
-Two Lucky Eggs are sitting around randomly.
-Spinal Tap are playing Gimme Some Money (1 action left).
-Spinal Tap bizarre drummer incapacitation count: 2.

Action Notes
-This round, Rex, Cuttler, and Plum Seed were hit by bags of money, in that order.
-My Lips Don't Lie's Uproar targeted Cuttler.
-"give scarf to Cuttler" basically has the same effect as Bestow, which Meowth does not in fact learn, but I didn't add extra energy because Rex was giving it to his partner. However, he did take the full action to bestow his Silk Scarf on Cuttler, especially because he was somewhat hampered by his paralysis, so he didn't also use Swift.
-Cuttler's first Flamethrower burned Plum Seed and was also a critical hit. Why does Inkay even learn Flamethrower???
-Rex's repeated Taunts meant that this one only lasted for 2 actions, and faded after the last action of this round.
-Round is single-target, so Rex randomly targeted My Lips Don't Lie.
-Burn damage reduction only applies for the moves on my paralysisfail list. Extra energy will be added for non-damaging moves.
-Worry Seed's description in the db is a bit vague, but I interpret it as a non-projectile move (the user walks up to the target and slaps a seed on it), so I rolled to see if Cuttler would successfully burn up the seed, and to see if Rex would take damage in the process. He failed both rolls. Cuttler burned up both seeds successfully, because projectiles.
-Cuttler was also confused by Signal Beam.
-Notes to self: Forewarn, Silk Scarf, Contrary, spread damage reduction, Technician exist.
-Please tell me if I missed something so I can fix it ASAP; this round underwent a major revision in the middle so things are more probably off than normal, if that makes sense.


Spoiler: calcs



My Lips Don't Lie: 88 - 8 (Round) = 80
88 - 5 (Uproar) - 3 (Thief) - 4 (Signal Beam) = 76
Plum Seed: 65 - 15 (Flamethrower) - 1 (burn) - 11 (Flamethrower) - 4 ($w4gm0n3y) - 1 (burn) = 33
91 - 4 (Dazzling Gleam) - 2 (Worry Seed) - 2 (Acrobatics) = 83
Rex: 80 - 6 (Thief) = 74
82 - 3 (give scarf to Cuttler) - 4 (Taunt) - 4 (Round) = 69
Rex's Substitute: 10 - 6 (Dazzling Gleam) - 4 ($w4gm0n3y) = *0*
Cuttler: 69 - 9 (Uproar) - 9 (Dazzling Gleam) - 4 ($w4gm0n3y) - 14 (Signal Beam) = 35
88 - 4 (Trick Room) - 6 (Flamethrower) - 6 (Flamethrower) = 72



Team Eifanboy commands next.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 22, 2015)

$w4gm0n3y actually happens once per action, so everyone should be down another 8% health, right? (Except Lips, who apparently didn't get any money at all. How unfair.)

Also, shouldn't team Eifie Fanboy be commanding next thanks to Trick Room?

edit: Also, Rex appears not to have taken damage from Acrobatics.


----------



## TruetoCheese (Apr 22, 2015)

The crit on Flamethrower appears to have not done any bonus damage :o

Also, I could've sworn Worry Seed would be projectile based, since the move classification on the nets says it doesn't make contact. The in-game description of the move is a lot like Leech Seed (who knew), which appears to be some sort of projectile in all of its portrayals, even with the mention of "planting". I'm not sure how relevant in-game animations are, but if I remember correctly the DPP animation for Worry Seed was thrown or shot as well?


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 22, 2015)

Eifie said:


> $w4gm0n3y actually happens once per action, so everyone should be down another 8% health, right? (Except Lips, who apparently didn't get any money at all. How unfair.)
> 
> Also, shouldn't team Eifie Fanboy be commanding next thanks to Trick Room?
> 
> edit: Also, Rex appears not to have taken damage from Acrobatics.





			
				Arena description said:
			
		

> One after the other, once per action, in random order


I interpreted this as that every action of the song, one battler is hit, but if MF says that's what's supposed to happen, I'll fix it. If not, the song goes for 4 actions, so Lips will be hit after the first action next round. I've fixed the last two.

Fixed the last two. I could've sworn the consensus re: Trick Room was to nix the command order reversal effect...



TruetoCheese said:


> The crit on Flamethrower appears to have not done any bonus damage :o
> 
> Also, I could've sworn Worry Seed would be projectile based, since the move classification on the nets says it doesn't make contact. The in-game description of the move is a lot like Leech Seed (who knew), which appears to be some sort of projectile in all of its portrayals, even with the mention of "planting". I'm not sure how relevant in-game animations are, but if I remember correctly the DPP animation for Worry Seed was thrown or shot as well?


Fixed the first one. I'll go ask in the question box about the second one.


----------



## M&F (Apr 22, 2015)

I actually managed to forget what my own arena effects are supposed to work like while commanding, but yes, only one Pokémon is struck by the coinage at a time. And mine's next. Woohoo.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 22, 2015)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I actually managed to forget what my own arena effects are supposed to work like while commanding, but yes, only one Pokémon is struck by the coinage at a time. And mine's next. Woohoo.


DUDE

I guess we got really lucky, then


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 23, 2015)

Okay, as stated here, Worry Seed is a projectile attack, and since Plum Seed was not commanded to plant it physically, Cuttler would have burned it up. This impacted:
-Damage Plum Seed took from Cuttler's Flamethrowers, because they were directed more at the worry seed than at her. She gains 4% health.
-Damage My Lips Don't Lie took from Rex's Round. She loses 1% health (if this sounds low, it's because of Forewarn)
-Energy cost of Rex's Round. He loses 2% energy.
-Rex's health and Plum Seed's energy, due to her using Worry Seed rather than Acrobatics. Rex gains 10% health, Plum Seed gains 4% energy.
-Rex's ability.
-Energy cost of Cuttler's Flamethrowers, because they were more specifically targeted. He loses 2% energy.
-the narrative. It's not pressing, so I'll try to rewrite this when I've reffed the other battles that need my attention, which should be within the next week or so.

Let me know if you spot anything more.


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 29, 2015)

DQ warning for Metallica Fanboy and Eifie. You have 72 hours to post commands.


----------



## M&F (May 31, 2015)

Apologies for the long wait! It's been tough to find time where both Eifie and I are free.

Anyways. First off, we should *Fake Out* that squid. Keep an eye on the kitty cat, though; if he moves ahead of you and Fakes Out your partner, we will instead *Ice Punch* that squid right in the face. Next, we'll neutralize the cat with another *Fake Out* -- if you didn't shut the squid down in the previous action, though, do it now. Lastly, we fire a *Signal Beam* at the squid. Make 'em suffer. And if "'em" turns out to be a bunch of clones, try sweeping the Signal Beam around; if you know you can't do that, though, see if you can line yourself up with the clones in a straight line and fire the beam through all of them, or as many of them as possible.

If Rock And Roll Creation starts playing in the second action, and the fighters become trapped in pods: get to work on a *Nasty Plot*. After that, see if both yourself and one of your opponents is out of the pod by your move. If so and the foe is Cuttler, you can go back to dropping the Signal Beam, under the same instructions in case of clones. If so and the foe is Rex, wreck him with *Frost Breath*, and you can definitely sweep that against clones. If not all of you and an opponent are out and moving about by the third action, however, you can instead set up a *Magic Room*.

*Fake Out @ Cuttler/Ice Punch @ Cuttler ~ Fake Out @ Rex/Fake Out @ Cuttler/Nasty Plot ~ Signal Beam @ Cuttler/Frost Breath @ Rex/Magic Room*


----------



## Eifie (May 31, 2015)

H-hey, Plum Seed! Remember me...?! Things will be faster when we're not attempting to command first in a tag battle while holding down adult lives, I promise. Well, that or you'll be dead. Cross your head-leaves, k?

We're gonna start by *Bouncing you up* far, far away. Plum Seed motherfuckin' _out_. If someone tries to fake you out or Taunt you or Hypnotize you or Flatter you or Swagger at you before you get the chance to ascend gloriously into the skies ceiling, *Protect* against it. Do the same if you find yourself being restrained by something you can't *Struggle* out of. Nothing gets between you and anti-gravity!

Next, if you haven't been able to *Bounce up* yet, do so now if you can. If you're Taunted, see if you can make it a regular two-action Bounce and come down at the end of the next action. If you really can't do that, I want two one-action Bounces instead, making sure that all your opponents have attacked before you come crashing down. If you're already in the air (or if you can't Bounce), light up your hookah or whatever kids do at concerts these days and heal yourself up with *Aromatherapy*, but if you see something scary and powerful aimed at you that would actually hit and hurt, *Protect* against it if you didn't use Protect last action. Do not use Aromatherapy if an opponent is preparing to Snatch. Wait until everyone's moved before using Aromatherapy if you have to.

Finally, you already know the plan if you're Taunted and still able to Bounce. If you haven't Bounced at all this round for some reason and you can now, give me a one-action *Bounce*. If you're in the air and haven't used Aromatherapy yet, *do it now* if you can. Same conditions about Snatch. Otherwise, after everyone else has moved, *Bounce down* to your heart's content! For all these Bounces, I really don't care who you hit. Have fun with it.

If you're in a pod, absolutely do not try to Bounce. Use *Aromatherapy* if and only if you are statused. Remember Snatch, as usual.

*Bounce (up) / Protect / Struggle ~ Bounce (up) / Aromatherapy / Protect ~ Bounce @ whoever / Aromatherapy / Bounce (down) @ whoever*


----------



## Keldeo (Jun 14, 2015)

Late DQ warning for team 2. 48 hours for your commands.


----------



## Eifie (Jun 14, 2015)

Yeah, you guys! Stick to the DQ time! >:(


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 6, 2015)

All participating parties, excepting Metallica Fanboy as he doesn't seem to be around at the moment, have agreed to end this battle in a draw. The participating trainers get $8 each, I get $10, My Lips Don't Lie and Plum Seed get 2 exp/1 happiness each, and Rex and Cuttler get 1 exp and happiness. Good game, everyone!


----------



## Eifie (Aug 6, 2015)

Look, Plum Seed, you survived! I told you I would take good care of you! (Lucky Eggs for breakfast tomorrow, okay?)

Thanks Keldeo for reffing!


----------

